# Today's Golden Button - Foils From R.A.M. Sticks



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello members,

Yesterday I took out a stash of foils I had since last year I got from R.A.M. sticks. Sorry, but I can't tell you the weight of all the sticks it took or the weight of the fingers because all my data is on my crashed hard drive. But, I made some AR yesterday and went to work. I dropped the gold around 5pm and left it overnight. This morning I went out to finish the job, and below is what I melted.













To date, I've refined and melted 9.36 grams of 24K or close to it in gold. I have much more to learn and process, but I'll get to it as soon as I finish some other work I'm doing for some members. 

Kevin


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 18, 2013)

testerman said:


> To date, I've refined and melted 9.36 grams of 24K or close to it in gold. I have much more to learn and process, but I'll get to it as soon as I finish some other work I'm doing for some members.
> 
> Kevin




Looks good Kevin! The dish still looks nice and clean after 3 melts. I made the newbie mistake of melting my last button in a dirty dish. I was impatient and should have pulled out a new crucible, seasoned etc... but I was in too much of a hurry to melt the powder.
<-- My avatar shows my latest button... 6.3g from fingers done in AP.

That dish looks like it still has lots of gold stuck in the borax. Try heating it up and work the flame around to get the tiny balls into one BB. Or try it the next time you melt.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, I know about the melting dish. I may either melt all my button together to gather the rest of the gold still stuck or I'll wait until I get some more powder to melt. The button I melted today wasn't moving around too much for me to swirl it around the dish because it's very windy outside to, although it's in the 80's, but the gold started hardening every time I swirled it to pick up the other gold. I had to melt at my back door with me inside, and the screen door halfway open to block the wind from blowing. We've been getting gusts of up to 20 - 30+ mph sporadically. It almost blew over my gold powder a few times while in the beaker with solution in it. That's how hard it's been blowing today.

I'm gong to get that other gold. I worked too hard to let it go.

Kevin


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 18, 2013)

Kevin how many grams of fingers were there? Nice button.

Jack


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> Kevin how many grams of fingers were there? Nice button.
> 
> Jack


Sorry, but I didn't weigh it because when I weighed it before, the scale didn't respond to the weight of it. I don't think they weighed much at all. If I had to guess, I'd say the weight of the foils were around 2 grams at most. Also, the original weight from the fingers before I got the foils off were around a few lbs. The exact amount is stuck on my other hard drive.

Kevin


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 18, 2013)

I was just asking cause I have about 11 ounce of fingers. The wind in Ohio gusts about the same where you live.

Jack


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> I was just asking cause I have about 11 ounce of fingers. The wind in Ohio gusts about the same where you live.
> 
> Jack


You will need much more than that to make it worth your while. At least 20 lbs of R.A.M. sticks to start. I don't know what the finger weight would be because it'll vary from RAM stick to RAM stick. But I do know I bought around 20+ lbs of RAM sticks last year. I still have more foils from last year that I haven't processed yet. I just wanted to get the feel of it with just one container I saved.

I may have bought a total of 30 lbs of RAM last year... not exactly sure, but I know it's in that ball park.

Kevin


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 18, 2013)

Me on a fix income that a little hard to do to buy that much at one time. My only place to buy is ebay you know what they charge for e-scrap.

Jack


----------



## Smack (Apr 18, 2013)

You should get close to .06 lbs. of close cut ram fingers for every pound of ram sticks.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> Me on a fix income that a little hard to do to buy that much at one time. My only place to buy is ebay you know what they charge for e-scrap.
> 
> Jack


Jack, I didn't do this overnight, nor did I buy all the RAM at one time. If I had the money, I'd buy/bid on the RAM. You don't need to buy it all at one time. Buy a few lbs at a time, then get the foils from them, then put it up until you get more. Keep doing it that way until you're ready to fully process them.



Smack said:


> You should get close to .06 lbs. of close cut ram fingers for every pound of ram sticks.


That's good to know. I'll put that in my notes. Thanks for the info.

Kevin


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 18, 2013)

I think the last time I check 23 memory stick weigh 1 pound and the close cut finger weigh 1 ounce. So my 11 ounce close cut fingers were about 11 pounds of memory sticks. I will keep getting memory stick when I can and any gold plate boards. I still want to get the small board from keyboard.

Jack


----------

